# Da schlägt das Herz des Modders höher!



## Alexander12 (11. Dezember 2005)

Hi.

Ich habe in eBay so nen 8,8" Bildschirm für ein paar Euro gefunden in der Bastlerabteilung. Nun habe Ich mir gedacht, dass Ich so nen Monitor eigentlich in die Blende meines alten Gehäuses Bauen kann. 

Aber der Monitor schafft ne ausflösung von Max. 800x600 Pixel.

Die meisten Grafikkarten haben ja 2 Ausgänge: Dvi und VGA.

Kann Ich für jeden Ausgang eine andere Auflösung bestimmen?
Dann könnt Man so nen Bildschirm an den DVI-Ausgang klemmen, oder nicht?


MfG Alexander12


----------



## JohannesR (11. Dezember 2005)

Wenn er einen DVI-Eingang hat, vieleicht...


----------



## Alexander12 (11. Dezember 2005)

Hi.



> Wenn er einen DVI-Eingang hat, vieleicht...



Naja, wie Sinnlich, und dann auch noch falsch geschrieben .. tsts..

Nein, Ich meins ernst, geht sowas, weil Ich fahr ja im Windows nicht nur wegen sowas ne Auflösung von 800x600..


MfG Alexander12


----------



## Alexander12 (11. Dezember 2005)

Hi nochmal.

Gibts eigentlich Adapter womit Man Notebook-Diplay-Anschlüsse zu VGA/DVI anschlüssen machen kann?


MfG Alexander12


----------



## loetmann (11. Dezember 2005)

Ob das möglich ist muss Du bei Deinem Handbuch der Grafikkarte nach gucken, bei meinem Rechner geht es (ATI Radeon 7000), auch bei meinem alten Lapi (internes TFT+externer Monitor).

Ob es einen Adapter* gibt, da musst Du ebenfalls das Handbuch Deines Nootbocks konsultieren, da gibts verschiedene Möglichkeiten:

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Digital_Visual_Interface

edit:
Einen Adapter im Sinne VGA <-> DVI geht nicht, es werden nur entsprechende Pins am Stecker zur Verfügung gestellt, da das VGA analog ind DVI digital ist.

ein Gruß


----------



## Alexander12 (11. Dezember 2005)

Hi.

Nein, nein, Ich mein Ich will den Notebook-Bildschirm an mein Gehäuse anbringen, gibts da evtl. nen Adatper von Notebookbildschirm zu VGA/DVI.


MfG Alexander12


----------



## zioProduct (12. Dezember 2005)

Du willst deinen Notebook Bildschirm an deinen Bildschrim anbringen? 
Hä wat?
Also das mit dem 8' ist kein Problem, das geht ganz leicht, und jede neue Graka,die doubleScreenMode unterstützt, erlaubt dir auch die Auflösungen der beiden Screens verschieden einzustellen.

Was du mit deinem Laptop machen willst schnall ich aber nicht...

Noch zu den Steckern:

Wenn du Glück hast, besitz dein Bildschirm beide Stecker, d.h du brauchst dir nur n Kabel zu kaufen, des weiteren gibt es überbrückungs Stecker, welche du an dein normales Kabel anschliest, und anschliessend in die dvi mulde deiner Graka.

so long
ziop

ps: war gerade auf Lan, da da hatte einer ein derb gemodetes Gehäuse, der hat auch gewonnen, und der andere war im Pimp my Ride style, mit Flatscreen an Seitenwand, und Neonröhren etc  Das ist so das was du machen willst nehme ich an  Wenn mans gut kann, hat es derbe style  Aber eben wenn, das Wörtchen wenn nicht wär, wär ich nun schon in meiner Villa an der Südcalifornischen Küste, würde mir nen Cocktail ziehen, und hätte so ne geile Freundin, das nem Mann der Schuss schon abgeht, wenn er sie nur sieht  ;-]


----------



## Alexander12 (12. Dezember 2005)

Hi.

Ja, Ich mocht nen Ausgebauten Notebook-Bildschirm an meine Seitenwand anbringen. Das Problem: Der Anschluss an die Graka und die Stromzufuhr.


MfG Alexander12


----------



## Caliterra (12. Dezember 2005)

LOL, das ist lustig ich hatte letzten genau dieselben Pläne.

1. Für die Auflösung würde ich ne alte PCI GarKa nehmen, denn die läuft völlig unabhängig.

2. Der Anschluss ist mir momentan noch nicht geläufig aber wenn man erst mal die Anschluss-Spezifikation des Notebookdisplays hat, dann kann ne Lösung net weit sein.


PS: Wenn Du den Namen des Anschlusses hast dann bitte posten. Dann werde ich wieder
meine Pläne fortsetzen.

gerade noch gefunden, aber du solltest Vorsichtig sein:

für VGA ist (heute) standartmässig eine 15-Polige DSUB-Buchse vorgesehen. Die 9-Polige dürfte hier nicht mehr interesannt sein.
Hier die Belegung...

Kontakt.Nr: Signalbezeichnung:
1 Rot
2 Grün
3 Blau
4 Monitor-Ident-Bit 2
5 Digital Masse, DDC1-Return
6 Rot-Masse
7 Grün-Masse
8 Blau-Masse
9 Frei, DDC1 (5V)
10 Sync-Masse (digital)
11 Monitor-Ident-Bit 0 (NULL)
12 Monitor-Ident-Bit 1, DDC1-Signal
13 H-Sync
14 V-Sync
15 Monitor-Ident-Bit 3, DDC1-Signal


Gib mal die Modellnummer des Notebooks durch.

--->  Tutorial: http://ms-netpage.de/include.php?path=content/tft.php


----------



## Alexander12 (12. Dezember 2005)

*Argh*

Das muss Man ja alles selber löten, Ich hätt gedacht da gibts Fertige Adapter ... 
Ich lese mir das Tutorial Mal genau durch, dann entscheid Ich mich.


MfG Alexander12


----------



## loetmann (12. Dezember 2005)

Hallo,

also das mit dem Nootbock TFT am PC haben schon viele versucht und sind meist gescheitert. Warum?
Weil jeder Nootboock herstller da sein eigenes Süppchen kocht. Die Elektronik des TFT auf dem Mainboard liegt (im normalen TFT ist das im Gehäuse). Die Anschlüsse vom Nootbock-TFT sind meist irgendwas digitales oder direkte Zeilenansteuerung. Bei älteren Geräten (die mit schwarzweiß) hab ich in irgend einem Forum mal lauffähig gesehen. evtl könnte man auch versuchen die Platine des Mainboards zu entschlüsseln.

Also viel Spaß.

Einen fertigen Adapter dafür wirst Du leider nirgens finden, da dieser die Umwandlung von VGA oder sonstwas zu was digitalem machen muß.

Eine andere Möglichkeit: das komplette Nootbock verbauen und per Netzwerkt ansteuern (vnc). Oder: neulich hab ich irgendwo eine Software gesehen die das Nootboock zum 2. Monitor umwandelt, über Netzwerk, da wurde denn der Lappi als 2. Monitor genutzt.

Ein Gruß


Tipp: besorg Dir ein gebrauchten TFT-Monitor und baue den ein.


----------



## loetmann (12. Dezember 2005)

genau den oberen Link meine ich mit "irgendwo im Forum". Du braucht dan eine Grafikkarte mit VEGA-Anschluß, siehe o.g. Link.

ohne Löten is nix, da kann ich nur auf den Tipp oben nochmal hinweisen.

Ein Gruß


----------



## loetmann (12. Dezember 2005)

appropo e-bay, ich habe dort auch so ein TFT mit _dazugehöriger_Grafikkarte_ vor langer Zeit ersteigert. War ein 16 Graustufen-TFT-Display. hab ich auch zum laufen bekommen (unter win98se), aber die Quallität war grottenschlecht. Da habe ich mit ein car-monitor bestellt, der läuft mit 800x480 (physikalisch), 800x600, 1024x768, und noch eins drüber (interpoliert aber gute Quallität). hat neben VGA auch 2 Video anschlüssen z.B: für'n Videorecorder oder Grafikkarte mit video-out.

Ein GRuß


----------



## chmee (13. Dezember 2005)

Notebook-TFT an GraKa anschließen kannst Du ausschließen.
http://www.pc-max.de/forum/showthread.php?&threadid=25978

Aber bei EBay gibt es ab und an 8-12" TFTs mit Ansteuerung, eher in der Car-TV-Ecke.
Manche haben auch einen 15pol.-Anschluß. Etwa ab 100EUR.
Einfach mal "car tft" eingeben.

mfg chmee


----------



## Alexander12 (15. Dezember 2005)

Hi.

Ja, das war das was Ich mir eigentlich vorgestellt habe, einen mit VGA-Anschluss.
Sind auch gar niht so teuer, musst nur richtig suchen.


MfG Alexander12


----------



## liquidbeats (24. August 2006)

Hi,

sachmal Alexander12, hast du da schon irgendwelche neuen Erkenntnisse sammeln können?
 Die ganze sache klingt Sehr Interesannt, und ich selbst Verfüge auch noch über 2 TFT-Displays aus Ausrangierten Laptops.


Grüße


----------

